# Common MYNA



## apacheebest (May 28, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Sharing some pics of Common Myna for you 

EXIF Shutter Speed 1/250, f/8, ISO 3200

C & C Welcome.

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





the bird became angry while i was shooting as you can see from the pics , haha !

thanks for Visiting, Have a good day.

Anil George


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful captures; excellent series!!



Welcome


----------



## dolina (Jul 2, 2014)

More! More! ;D


----------



## zim (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Anil,

What lens were you using, I'm curious about why f8?

Regards


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice looking bird Anil. What lens and camera body were you using? 

The images all look pretty soft, which may have been due to the high ISO or if your lens was not calibrated... or depending on what your focal length was too slow a shutter speed/instability.

If you were using a fast lens you could have easily widened your aperture to achieve a faster shutter and lower ISO. 

Compositionally I suggest you try to de-center your subject a little. You can either crop some off the left side of the image or compose in camera with your center point on the head of the bird. It is generally appealing to allow more space in front of where a subject is facing. This is just a general rule and in many cases is broken successfully, but with your images I think it would be beneficial.

Looking forward to more!

Happy shooting.


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 7, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Nice looking bird Anil. What lens and camera body were you using?
> 
> The images all look pretty soft, which may have been due to the high ISO or if your lens was not calibrated... or depending on what your focal length was too slow a shutter speed/instability.
> 
> ...



Hi Canon1,

Body 5dM3: Lens 70-200 f/2.8 IS II USM + 2x TC III

thanks for the inputs , will try for sure 

Anil George


----------

